# Sony Subwoofer Connection Help



## scmjohns (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone, first time poster!

I have a Sony BVD-e300 system that I am getting rid of. I upgraded to a Denon AV Receiver but want to continue using the speakers that came with the Sony system. All of the sony speakers used a proprietary connector to connect to the Sony BVD-e300. I have no issues connecting the speakers using standard speaker wire, but connecting the subwoofer is proving to be a challenge. It has standard wire-in connections to the subwoofer, but the AV receiver requires an RCA (I think?) plug.

How can I connect the subwoofer? I have tried a solder-free RCA plug, but that does not seem to work (or I am not wiring the plug correctly)

Appreciate any help! :help:


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

I believe that Sony sub is passive. To connect it to Denon you need a dedicated amp as the AVR gives a preout signal for sub( if you say is an RCA).
tba


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The above post is correct. You will need to connect your receiver to an external amp and then connect the amp to the subwoofer.

That being said, if you want a "real" subwoofer, you should consider getting a powered sub or go the DIY route for the best bang for your buck.


----------

